# How to FIX FALLOUT 4 not going [FULL SCREEN]



## Dev in need

Code:


[Display]
flocalShadowMapHalveEveryXUnit=750.0000
focusShadowMapDoubleEveryXUnit=450.0000
fShadowBiasScale=1.0000
fDirShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=3000.0000
uiOrthoShadowFilter=2
uiShadowFilter=2
iShadowMapResolution=2048
uPipboyTargetHeight=700
uPipboyTargetWidth=876
iVolumetricLightingQuality=2
bVolumetricLightingEnable=1
bSAOEnable=1
iDirShadowSplits=3
bVolumetricLightingForceCasters=0
iTiledLightingMinLights=40
bComputeShaderDeferredTiledLighting=1
iMaxFocusShadowsDialogue=4
iMaxFocusShadows=1
bForceIgnoreSmoothness=0
fBlendSplitDirShadow=48.0000
bSinglePassDirShadow=1
bEnableWetnessMaterials=1
fTessFactorMaxDistanceScale=100.0000
sAntiAliasing=TAA
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODFadeScalar=1.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fInteriorMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1950.0000
fInteriorMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=2600.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4000.0000
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=1
bTopMostWindow=0
bMaximizeWindow=1
bBorderless=1
bFull Screen=0
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
bAllowShadowcasterNPCLights=0
iScreenShotIndex=0
fMaxFocusShadowMapDistance=450.0000
bPrecipitationOcclusion=1
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=3
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=10
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
bScreenSpaceBokeh=0
bMBEnable=1
bLensFlare=1
[Pipboy]
fPipboyEffectColorB=0.0900
fPipboyEffectColorG=1.0000
fPipboyEffectColorR=0.0800
[VATS]
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorB=0.4100
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorG=0.8200
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorR=1.0000
fModMenuEffectPAColorB=0.4100
fModMenuEffectPAColorG=0.8200
fModMenuEffectPAColorR=1.0000
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorB=0.0824
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorG=1.0000
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorR=0.0706
fModMenuEffectColorB=0.4200
fModMenuEffectColorG=0.9900
fModMenuEffectColorR=0.4900
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[LightingShader]
bScreenSpaceSubsurfaceScattering=0
bScreenSpaceReflections=1
[General]
bGamepadEnable=1
bPipboyCompanionEnabled=0
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
uGridsToLoad=5
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
iHUDColorB=21
iHUDColorG=255
iHUDColorR=18
bDialogueCameraEnable=1
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0300
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=0.6667
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
[GamePlay]
iDifficulty=2
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=0.6500
uID4=138006
fVal3=0.6500
uID3=1007612
fVal2=1.0000
uID2=94881
fVal1=0.6500
uID1=466532
fVal0=0.6500
uID0=554685
[Water]
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=100000.0000
fBlockLevel2Distance=80000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=32000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=20000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[Grass]
fGrassStartFadeDistance=2000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=400.0000
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=100
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=5.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=3.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=5.0000

In Libraries\Documents find Fallout4Prefs.ini

Copy code above open notepad save as Fallout4Prefs.ini over-write file.

Also in the games directory you'll find the same .ini open notepad as ADMIN copy code save as Fallout4Prefs.ini - copy and replace file. 

Code may need modified if you're using a lower resolution.

For Example.


Code:


iSize H=1280
iSize W=720


----------



## kithylin

Instead of posting the entire file, can you please outline -exactly- which lines you changed, and to what and to why?

It's nice of you to post your changed file.. and I do appreciate it, but I feel uncomfortable pasting the entire thing to over-write mine without knowing what was changed and why. This file can have a major impact on game stability if the wrong settings are changed.


----------



## kithylin

I've copied and replaced your file twice now, and every single time, the Fallout 4 launcher opens up and has to re-detect video settings and re-sets the config file and doesn't work. And if I set it read only, it's still not full screen.


----------



## Dev in need

kithylin said:


> Instead of posting the entire file, can you please outline -exactly- which lines you changed, and to what and to why?
> 
> It's nice of you to post your changed file.. and I do appreciate it, but I feel uncomfortable pasting the entire thing to over-write mine without knowing what was changed and why. This file can have a major impact on game stability if the wrong settings are changed.





Code:


iPresentInterval=1
bTopMostWindow=0
bMaximizeWindow=1
bBorderless=1
bFull Screen=0
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920


----------



## Dev in need

kithylin said:


> I've copied and replaced your file twice now, and every single time, the Fallout 4 launcher opens up and has to re-detect video settings and re-sets the config file and doesn't work. And if I set it read only, it's still not full screen.


Sorry for any confusion.

You must replace both .ini files - their 2.

Please search your directory and replace them and try again. 

1) C:\Users\username\Documents\my games\Fallout4 > Open Windows explorer > Libraries\Documents > my games > Fallout4 > Fallout4Prefs.ini > Replace with adjusted code.

2) If you've installed fallout4 in steams directory > C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\

Find your Fallout 4 folder that contains Fallout4Prefs.ini and replace NOTE when replacing in core directory of the game you may need to open notepad as admin. Open Fallout4Prefs.ini copy paste into notepad as admin save as > Fallout4Prefs.ini replace file in fallout 4 core directory.


----------



## kithylin

I am confused why you left "bFull Screen=0" though, because that -has- to be 1 or the game doesn't run full-screen mode. And flipping it to 1 is when I get the dreaded "black screen with spinning cursor that never loads"


----------



## Dev in need

kithylin said:


> I am confused why you left "bFull Screen=0" though, because that -has- to be 1 or the game doesn't run full-screen mode. And flipping it to 1 is when I get the dreaded "black screen with spinning cursor that never loads"


I'm not sure why you're having issue's. If you would follow exactly what I said it should of worked. Worked for me, On Windows 7.

My Fallout 4 ran in windowed mode until I changed these settings. 



Code:


[Display]
flocalShadowMapHalveEveryXUnit=750.0000
focusShadowMapDoubleEveryXUnit=450.0000
fShadowBiasScale=1.0000
fDirShadowDistance=14000.0000
fShadowDistance=14000.0000
uiOrthoShadowFilter=3
uiShadowFilter=3
iShadowMapResolution=2048
uPipboyTargetHeight=700
uPipboyTargetWidth=876
iVolumetricLightingQuality=1
bVolumetricLightingEnable=1
bSAOEnable=1
iDirShadowSplits=3
bVolumetricLightingForceCasters=0
iTiledLightingMinLights=40
bComputeShaderDeferredTiledLighting=1
iMaxFocusShadowsDialogue=4
iMaxFocusShadows=4
bForceIgnoreSmoothness=0
fBlendSplitDirShadow=48.0000
bSinglePassDirShadow=1
bEnableWetnessMaterials=1
fTessFactorMaxDistanceScale=100.0000
sAntiAliasing=TAA
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODFadeScalar=1.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fInteriorMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1950.0000
fInteriorMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=2600.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=4000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=8000.0000
iMaxAnisotropy=16
[B]iPresentInterval=0
bTopMostWindow=0
bMaximizeWindow=1
bBorderless=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920[/B]
bAllowShadowcasterNPCLights=0
iScreenShotIndex=0
fMaxFocusShadowMapDistance=450.0000
bPrecipitationOcclusion=1
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti"
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bEnableRainOcclusion=1
iAdapter=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
bScreenSpaceBokeh=1
bMBEnable=1
bLensFlare=1
[Pipboy]
fPipboyEffectColorB=0.0900
fPipboyEffectColorG=1.0000
fPipboyEffectColorR=0.0800
[VATS]
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorB=0.4100
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorG=0.8200
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorR=1.0000
fModMenuEffectPAColorB=0.4100
fModMenuEffectPAColorG=0.8200
fModMenuEffectPAColorR=1.0000
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorB=0.0824
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorG=1.0000
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorR=0.0706
fModMenuEffectColorB=0.4200
fModMenuEffectColorG=0.9900
fModMenuEffectColorR=0.4900
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[LightingShader]
bScreenSpaceSubsurfaceScattering=1
bScreenSpaceReflections=1
[General]
bGamepadEnable=1
bPipboyCompanionEnabled=0
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
uGridsToLoad=5
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
iHUDColorB=21
iHUDColorG=255
iHUDColorR=18
bDialogueCameraEnable=1
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0300
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=0.6667
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
[GamePlay]
iDifficulty=2
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=0.6500
uID4=138006
fVal3=0.6500
uID3=1007612
fVal2=1.0000
uID2=94881
fVal1=0.6500
uID1=466532
fVal0=0.6500
uID0=554685
[Water]
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=180000.0000
fBlockLevel2Distance=110000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=60000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=30000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[Grass]
fGrassStartFadeDistance=4000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=400.0000
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=250
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=50
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=9.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=6.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=9.0000
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=0
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Launcher]
uLastAspectRatio=1

Please only set .ini the way I have it.

See if that does anything.

Please Reinstall your game and only set your .ini files with the Big Bold Black text.


----------



## Dev in need

Or just sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti" < Enter your Video Card > That would be mine. Seem this code saved too many of my computer settings, in which I didn't know happened and the


Code:


 wasn't saved like I had it.  I have no idea why the 1's and 0's where not in the correct place.  Sorry about that.


----------



## kithylin

Thanks for all the effort.. just seems this game is broken as hell right now. Tried it -exactly- like you have it, and put it in both ini's and when launching fullscreen, it just flashes screen several times then goes to a black screen with spinning cursor and never does anything else. I've found it works on nvidia GTX 470's that I own fullscreen (and apparently your 660), but my 770 it doesn't like for some reason. A lot of folks on the steam forums have the same issue I do, so it's documented and confirmed a bug.

That's where I found your thread, someone on steam forums sent me here.

Anyway, back to windowed mode borderless. The main reason I want fullscreen is so nvidia geforce experience can 'hook in to' it for high resolution video capture and streaming.. but I don't get it until they fix it, le sigh.


----------



## Dev in need

kithylin said:


> Thanks for all the effort.. just seems this game is broken as hell right now. Tried it -exactly- like you have it, and put it in both ini's and when launching fullscreen, it just flashes screen several times then goes to a black screen with spinning cursor and never does anything else. I've found it works on nvidia GTX 470's that I own fullscreen (and apparently your 660), but my 770 it doesn't like for some reason. A lot of folks on the steam forums have the same issue I do, so it's documented and confirmed a bug.
> 
> That's where I found your thread, someone on steam forums sent me here.
> 
> Anyway, back to windowed mode borderless. The main reason I want fullscreen is so nvidia geforce experience can 'hook in to' it for high resolution video capture and streaming.. but I don't get it until they fix it, le sigh.


Will you try to reinstall the game and then test setting in the .ini 

If that doesn't work I could recommend another version of windows. If on 7 try 8.1 - if on 8.1 try 10. I'm very sorry it didn't work, I had trouble at first as well. But it finally smoothed out and went full screen.

First issue was I had windows 7 borders around the game.

Second issue the game shrink to the top of the screen cut in half.

I adjusted with those setting above and it went completely full screen.

Main reason I posted is because I got full screen to work...


----------



## kithylin

Well switching windows is not an option for me, there's far more negatives in either of the two newer versions than anything remotely positive. So if my problem is windows 7 then so be it. I'll deal with it until they fix it. It's playable as is, I don't -really- care.

Thanks anyway, I'm considering it unfixable until bethesda patches it.


----------



## koala

Have you tried Alt-Enter to switch between windowed and fullscreen modes? It works for most other games.


----------



## kithylin

Yeah tried that.. unfortunately bethesda does something to block it. Their game's just broken as heck right now. Main quest story line has dialog loops and gets stuck and people can't progress.. crashes to desktop at random, windows 10 users can't even save their games properly, it's just a utter mess at the moment. They're supposed to patch (some of it? who knows what?) this coming week some time.


----------



## RockmasteR

best way to play Fallout 4 right now is to set it as windowed borderless from the launcher, this will make it play better and even if you have fps issues it could be fixed too, and wait for the patches


----------

